# Cartier Ballon Bleu VS Rolex Explorer



## aquahot (Jul 15, 2013)

I am looking for a watch for my SO's upcoming birthday. After testing the water for weeks and secretly measuring the size of his current watches, I thought Ballon Bleu(42mm) and Rolex Explorer(39mm) might suit his taste. However, he casually mentioned that we have very different tastes on watches. He is a minimalist and like sleek almost stealth looking ones. I am not so sure about my current plan anymore. For the gentlemen here, which of these two watches do you favor? I am open to other suggestions as well.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

The BB is definitely not low key. Beautiful, yes, stealth? No. Of these two I suggest the black dial Explorer. Would you care to list a few of his other pieces as a hint to his preferences?

If only every WIS had an SO like you. Welcome to the forum. Don't catch the bug while you're here.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Minimalist sporty: rolex explorer 1, panerai 111, iwc pilot, and seiko grand.

Minimalist dressy: JLC master ultra thin, blancpain villeret, and breguet classic.

As for stealth, JLC, Blancpain, breguet and seiko are more of. Rolex, panerai are less stealth and more recognizable.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to WUS.
You didn't mention anything about budget, what kind of lifestyle and activities your SO has, and as mentioned by another member what are his other timepieces, then you could get some recommendations based on these criteria.


----------



## aquahot (Jul 15, 2013)

amine said:


> Welcome to WUS.
> You didn't mention anything about budget, what kind of lifestyle and activities your SO has, and as mentioned by another member what are his other timepieces, then you could get some recommendations based on these criteria.


Sorry I wasn't being more specific. To answer your questions, he currently owns two watches and both of them are Movado. He is a guy who rarely buys anything for himself and the last time he bought a watch was probably 10 years ago. He also dresses very casually in t-shirts and khaki shorts when he is not at work. I want a watch that he can wear all the time, not just at work. He is a partner at a private practice and has to do operations daily. The budget is 8K, but I would prefer to stay around 6-7K. I really appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## Hatman14 (Dec 6, 2012)

Of the two I'd go for the Cartier, I think it's beautiful, I'm not really a Rolex fan either, I think the Cartier exudes class, the Rolex to me is just another Rolex, good luck with your choice and your SO is a lucky person


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Of those two, the Cartier. That Rolex is so stale, it has mold.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

aquahot said:


> *He is a guy who rarely buys anything for himself and the last time he bought a watch was probably 10 years ago. He also dresses very casually in t-shirts and khaki shorts when he is not at work. I want a watch that he can wear all the time, not just at work. The budget is 8K, but I would prefer to stay around 6-7K*.


Based on this info i'd suggest you stick with the Explorer 1, it's built like a tank and won't need much care unlike the Cartier which by the way looks too classy for an ultra casual outfit, flies under the radar (no bling here) and versatile enough to match his lifestyle, within your budget, etc... i can carry on but i'm sure you get the idea already...
I also suggest moving your thread to Public section, you might get more suggestions over there. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Unless he has a pile of watches, already, it's tough to beat the Explorer. It has a simple, clean look that works well in jeans or in an office setting. The largely brushed finish keeps the look understated. You really can't go wrong with Rolex. Wherever you are, you can find service and parts for the next 50 years. The Cartier is definitely a flashier look and a dressier look.


----------



## KimZim (Jun 29, 2013)

Of the 2 options you listed I'd lean more towards the Explorer since you said your SO (what's an SO btw?) is more chill with his attire. The Ballon Bleu is a bit on the flash side. With that said, I do find in general that Rolex is always a bit of a flashier statement whether intended or not. The power of the brand and mass marketing over the decades I suppose!

So taking into account that he's quite casual, and you're looking in the 41mm case size range, and keeping it towards the lower end of your budget brackets, might I suggest an IWC Portuguese Chrono? Various colours/styles from a reputable brand and with a solid and proven movement.

And as others have said, you've got a lucky SO! Classy move recognizing that he doesn't spend on himself and doing the sneaky ninja wrist sizing. Good luck with your efforts!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but I've always seen Cartier as being more effeminate in the sense that their watches seem to be designed initially for women and they simply made it bigger to accommodate some men (or likely women wanting bigger watches, in the case of my mom/wife/sisters lol). 

That said, if my wife were to buy me a gift, I'd prefer the Rolex. It would hold up better in resale too. 

One Cartier I love though is the Calibre de Cartier. That, I would take over the Explorer. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Probably the Explorer is a better choice, the Cartier is not as understated as the Explorer. And talking about understated, have you consider the DateJust II in steel?! (retails for $7,150)


----------



## sheon (Dec 15, 2012)

Of the two, I'd go for the Cartier; the Explorer I doesn't have a well-finished movement, and that's important to me.

But you should take him to the AD (authorized dealer) and ask him to try on a bunch of different watches. His eventual choice may surprise you. 

PS. The Explorer I is a discontinued model; I'm assuming you'll be buying him a second-hand watch if you do go for the Rolex?


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

shoen said:


> PS. The Explorer I is a discontinued model; I'm assuming you'll be buying him a second-hand watch if you do go for the Rolex?


No, the OP said Explorer (39mm) and the 39mm is the 214270. Maybe you thought it was the 114270 (discontinued back on 2010)


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

I bought my wife the W69004Z2 in pink gold and she loves it. At least by metal that’s different than the W69012Z4 in stainless, but I think both Ballon Bleu's are significantly more delicate (effeminate?) and limiting than the Explorer. I would suggest the Explorer (214270) – it’s got timeless style and will look good no matter the dress or occasion.


----------



## sheon (Dec 15, 2012)

heuerolexomega said:


> No, the OP said Explorer (39mm) and the 39mm is the 214270. Maybe you thought it was the 114270 (discontinued back on 2010)


Ah, didn't see that. Thank u.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

-Size: could be between 39-42mm
-Minimalist: hard to beat Movado for minimalist... Rado is minimalist, but ceramic bracelet might break easily, and is under your price range.
-Sleek
-Almost stealth looking: Rado (but see above)
-Likes Movado
-Goes well with T-shirts and khaki shorts, watch for all occasions: something with metal bracelet
-Budget: $6000-7000

-Open to other suggestions:

How about Rolex Milgauss? (Picture from Internet).

-Minimalist: To me that's also minimalist from Rolex in addition to Rolex Explorer. I think it's more minimalist in the sense that it doesn't have numbers at 3, 6, and 9 o'clock positions. But that's down to personal preferences too (I prefer no big numbers). I'm assuming the Movado watches that he has have no numbers or hour markings?
-Sleek: Size: 40mm x 13mm (48mm lug to lug), not too big; weight: 150g, hefty, similar to Rolex Explorer
-Almost stealth looking: with the exception of the orange lightning bolt second hand (he might or might not like that feature), the black dial is somewhat stealth. I think it's pretty modern and young-looking.
-I think this watch looks pretty versatile, could go with T-shirts and khakis.
-Budget: $6000-7000, could be available pre-own? Be careful who you buy from though, lots of scams online that sell Rolex watches. Best to buy from authorized dealer. You pay more, but won't get scammed. Try to negotiate for a better price.









Rolex Milgauss 116400GV Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch
New Rolex Milgauss References and Prices | eBay

But I'm kind of just saying what I like. :-d I agree with shoen: taking him to the authorized dealer to try different watches is the safest bet, in that you'd end up getting him something that he'd for sure like. If he's not a fan of any particular brand (besides Movado), it might be hard narrow down what he might like.

What a lucky guy! Good luck in your search.


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

shoen said:


> Of the two, I'd go for the Cartier; the Explorer I doesn't have a well-finished movement, and that's important to me.
> 
> PS. The Explorer I is a discontinued model; I'm assuming you'll be buying him a second-hand watch if you do go for the Rolex?


The Rolex movement is very well finished. You may be confusing 'decoration' with finish.

The Explorer has not been discontinued.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

The Explorer. It's one of the best looking (if not the best looking) Rolex models. If I get a Rolex I'm more and more convinced it will be an Explorer.


----------



## alexwatch (Sep 12, 2012)

Rolex


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Man, these two watches are nothing alike! They are very different, and tastes are so personal. Neither of these watches exude"minimalist" to me. Everyone and their dog knows Rolex, and the Cartier screams elegance. Neither of these a minimalist or under the radar. Someone suggested a seiko grand which I think is an under appreciated watch. If anybody in the know sees it they will know its quality, and people not in the know just see the name seiko....good suggestion.


----------



## ghibli (Aug 5, 2012)

If it were up to me, it would be the Cartier. As someone pointed out, the Rolex Explorer is so so bland. However, that seems to be exactly what you're looking for base on your description of your SO. The Cartier is definitely not subtle. It's bling and it's noticeable. I do like suggestion of a Calibre as the BB is very feminine (and is a better fit for sartorially inclined men...something your SO doesn't seem to be).

But Rolex seems to be a good fit just because he's more a khaki and vanilla type guy. If Rolex, I would rather have a Milgauss though just because of the utility and slight twist from complete meh factor.

If you're still on the Rolex route, I would suggest you look at the new Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra anti-magnetic watch. It's subtle, but not bland like the Rolex Explorer. Has superior movement with display case back. I'm big on movement and the Omega co-axial is just head and shoulder above both BB and Explorer, both from technical and finish standpoints.

So if you SO ever needs that bling moment, he can turn over the watch and observe its wondrous and beautifully finished movement. I would imagine him being someone who can appreciate mechanical sophistication even if his taste runs to the conservative.

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra anti-magnetic watch stops time for no-one - Pocket-lint


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Unless you are an electronic engineer or something like that, I can't see the utility of an anti-magnetic watch. People buy it, because they like the design more than anything else. The anti-magnetic Aquaterra is an obvious Milguass-wannabe design. I truly believe Omega is as good as Rolex but the Problem is that Omega think that they are less than Rolex. They didn't need to mimic the second hand of the Milglauss , they had already proven that the watch has better withstanding magnetism capabilities so why bather ? 
Sorry for this off-topic comment, just thinking loud.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll throw an opinion on the pile. I'd choose the Cartier but I am particularly enamored with the Ballon Bleu, I think it's a beautiful and elegant piece while the Rolex is rugged. I think Cartier appeals to those who are more aesthetically oriented like me (interested in design, fashion, etc) and they have classic styles.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

shoen said:


> Of the two, I'd go for the Cartier; the Explorer I doesn't have a well-finished movement, and that's important to me.


If a well-finished movement is important to you then I would most certainly avoid the Cartier Ballon Bleu, which has an ETA movement in it.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

honestly neither belongs in this forum.


----------

